# Dosing Seachem Nitrogen, K, and P



## artemism3 (May 21, 2005)

Got a quick question!

I recently wanted to try out the Seachem line on my 75g tank. I have pressurized Co2, and 4X65 for lighting.

I am going to use the seachem Nitrogen, Potassium, and Phosphorus.

How many ml should I be dosing in my tank? I was wanting to dose 3X weekly.

Thank you!

Jeremy


----------



## Jimbo205 (Feb 2, 2006)

Daily Dosage Schedule - Adjusted

Take the measurements for 10 Gallons multiply by 7. 
Take the measurements for 1 Gallon tank multiply by 5.
Add measurements together.

Seachem products are excellent! DO NOT OVERDOSE! I hope this is helpful.


----------



## artemism3 (May 21, 2005)

so I shouldn't use what the fertilator says to use?


----------



## Jimbo205 (Feb 2, 2006)

> so I shouldn't use what the fertilator says to use?


 Sure, that should work fine!

I believe the fertilator has features to input various products, either Brand Name or generic. Let me know what it tells you!

I would be interested in finding out.

The last time I looked at it, it had something about ppm which I believe stands for parts per million. That of course makes me think of those very smart ladies and gentlemen on APC that dwell on sub-atomic particles and actually understand all of that. I just end up getting a headache trying to figure all the math out. 
To me this is just a hobby, not an extension of my jobs.

But I am always willing to learn something new.


----------



## artemism3 (May 21, 2005)

it told me to reach about 15ppm of nitrates, I would have to add 50ml of nitrogen!!! 

I talked with seachem today and they were extremely helpful and I am going to dose according to what you have laid out...similar to what they told me today!

Thank you for the help!


----------



## Laith (Sep 4, 2004)

The standard Seachem dosing chart recommendation is a good starting point.

However, be aware that the Seachem recommendations are for the "average" tank out there and the dosages indicated will need to be increased when you're dealing with a high light heavily planted tank with CO2 injection. The recommended dosages are nowhere near enough for these types of tanks.

Which is why for larger tanks most people start using individual dry chemicals (KNO3, KH2PO4, etc) to fertilize their tanks; the costs start climbing quickly with large tanks.


----------



## artemism3 (May 21, 2005)

Laith,

I had been dosing the dry chems previously, I just wanted to try the seachem line out and see if I noticed any difference.


----------



## Left C (Jun 14, 2005)

Seachem's Phosphorus and Potassium use the same chemicals that are in the dry ferts. Their Nitrogen is a mixture of ammonium and nitrate. If I were you, I'd not buy anymore of Seachem's Phosphorus or especially Potassium and stick with your dry ferts. IMO the jury is still out on their Nitrogen. Since you get ammonium anyway from the natural breakdown that occurs in tanks; adding just a dry nitrate might be all that you need.

Using the amounts on Seachem's dosing chart, for dosing 63.75g (75g x 85%) it works out to 4 ml each of their Nitrogen and Phosphorus on days 1 and 4 after the water change and (a whopping) 10.6 ml of their Potassium on days 3 and 5 after the water change.

When I saw how much of their Potassium was needed in my tanks, this was the first of Seachem's line that I didn't buy anymore. I went with dry ferts. Their product is really watered down.

I think Seachem's line is great for smaller tanks. I agree with what Laith said: "...Which is why for larger tanks most people start using individual dry chemicals (KNO3, KH2PO4, etc) to fertilize their tanks; the costs start climbing quickly with large tanks."

If you have Excel on your computer, I have a calculator using Seachem's line. Just PM me your email address and I'll send it to you. It's based completely on this: http://www.seachem.com/support/PlantChart.pdf Since my calculator is in Excel format, you can use it's unhide features to view the formulas and change them anyway that you want.


----------



## Jimbo205 (Feb 2, 2006)

My largest tank is 27 Gallons. 
I have acquired dry supplements (Potassium Nitrate & Potassium Monobasic Phosphate) since February and have noticed that when I use the dry supplements in addition to the Seachem Product line, my sword plant improves slightly. I am assuming that it is the Potassium.
Everyone has told me that Sword Plants are so easy. 

What would the effect be on a Sword Plant if there were not enough Potassium?


----------



## Left C (Jun 14, 2005)

Jimbo205 said:


> ...What would the effect be on a Sword Plant if there were not enough Potassium?


You would see holes in the leaves. This article on Chuck's site should be useful to you: Nutrient Deficiency in a Planted Tank


----------



## Jimbo205 (Feb 2, 2006)

No. Holes. I put it nearby my Melon Sword which is doing nicely to see if that is a better location. I am thinking that heavy feeder does not BEGIN to describe this stupid plant. Maybe I need to get a Seachem 40 tab flourish pack and plant them all underneath the thing. Not sure if it is worth it. Only plant that does not grow well. Most people would throw the darned thing on the compost pile and give up. It had a new leaf again the other day. I'll see if is still free of algae. Other plants are THRIVING!


----------

